# I can not upgrade through a switch or nat



## pavlar (Oct 28, 2020)

I can not upgrade the system through a switch or nat: through (my switch) -  (provider switch) - (fiber optic) - (provider) or (nat) - (provider switch) - (fiber optic) - (provider) while the Internet is working.

```
freebsd-update upgrade -r 12.2-RELEASE
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... none found.
Fetching metadata signature for 12.1-RELEASE from update.FreeBSD.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.

This may be because upgrading from this platform (amd64)
or release (12.1-RELEASE) is unsupported by freebsd-update. Only
platforms with Tier 1 support can be upgraded by freebsd-update.
See [URL]https://www.freebsd.org/platforms/index.html[/URL] for more info.

If unsupported, FreeBSD must be upgraded by source.

But  is updated directly through the switch of the provider
freebsd-update upgrade -r 12.2-RELEASE
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 12.1-RELEASE from update2.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Fetching 1 metadata patches. done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Inspecting system... done.

The following components of FreeBSD seem to be installed:
kernel/generic src/src world/base world/doc world/lib32

The following components of FreeBSD do not seem to be installed:
kernel/generic-dbg world/base-dbg world/lib32-dbg

Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y

Fetching metadata signature for 12.2-RELEASE from update2.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
```
This is inconvenient, I have several servers and I have to connect each server separately to one socket of the provider's switch because only one socket is allocated to me by the provider


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Oct 28, 2020)

Looks like a DNS issue.  I've upgraded a machine today from 11.4 to 12.1 and then 12.2 today behind a NAT firewall and it worked.


----------



## pavlar (Oct 28, 2020)

DNS 8.8.8.8 works becuse  internet works . NAT is also on freebsd 12


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Oct 28, 2020)

pavlar said:


> Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... none found.


So can you get update.FreeBSD.org to work?  If you get that to work, the rest should fall into place.


----------



## pavlar (Oct 28, 2020)

When I connect to my switch at the same time NAT on Freebsd 12 and the server on FreeBSD 12((a copy of this nat-reserved server-but with other ip address) that I want to update, it is updated but the first NAT stops working and then I have to reboot system. It seems that Nat does not allow upgrading its copy on another computer, although I change the IP address on it and switch also. In fact on the network during the upgrade two absolutely identical Nat only IP address  are different. I cleaned up in the second nat in the rc.conf settings everything related to nat, reloaded systems and switches, but nothing helped


----------



## SirDice (Oct 28, 2020)

pavlar said:


> I can not upgrade the system through a switch or nat





pavlar said:


> In fact on the network during the upgrade two absolutely identical Nat only IP address are different.



Your network is a mess. Why are you randomly enabling NAT on systems?


----------



## mark_j (Oct 28, 2020)

Maybe your provider uses cg-nat? Anyway your description of the issue is beyond confusing.


----------



## pavlar (Oct 28, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Your network is a mess. Why are you randomly enabling NAT on systems?


Our network works without errors and without interruption.We do not randomly enable NAT on the LAN. There is one server with NAT that is running and the second server is a spare one with the same settings, which is disabled. I only turned it on to update the system and changed the IP address so that there is no address conflict


----------



## pavlar (Oct 28, 2020)

mark_j said:


> Maybe your provider uses cg-nat? Anyway your description of the issue is beyond confusing.


Maybe the provider or upadate mirror somewhere in the cache stores the correspondence of IP address to the MAC address network card


----------



## SirDice (Oct 28, 2020)

pavlar said:


> Maybe the provider or upadate mirror somewhere in the cache stores the correspondence of IP address to the MAC address network card


It doesn't. It can't even see your MAC address.


----------



## pavlar (Oct 28, 2020)

then the version remains that the switch of the provider remembers this combination MAC and IP. But it is not clear why the main NAT stops working when the second server is turned on witht another IP


----------



## pavlar (Oct 28, 2020)

In rc.conf of the second server, I removed all the settings for the nat and the network card associated with it. I left only the settings of the LAN card. Connected to the local network, rebooted all switches and the update via NAT of the first server was successful . Its OK now


----------



## mark_j (Oct 28, 2020)

Like SirDice said, your network is a mess. I'm glad it's working for you.
Oh, and Mac Addresses don't leave your local LAN. Imagine the chaos if they did...


----------



## pavlar (Oct 29, 2020)

mark_j said:


> Like SirDice said, your network is a mess. I'm glad it's working for you.
> Oh, and Mac Addresses don't leave your local LAN. Imagine the chaos if they d


We have static distribution of addresses and there is no chaos. Moreover, earlier we used a script that allowed a user to access the Internet if their MAC corresponded to IP from the list of users. There is no such need now


----------

